# reparar amplificador fisher ca-331



## tirant (Jun 20, 2012)

Hola buenas, 
Pues mi problema es que tengo un amplificador fisher modelo ca-331 como pone en el titulo, el amplificador ya tiene mu*ch*os años tendra 18 o 20 años pero la calidad de sonido para mi es inmejorable.
El caso es que hace 2 años estaba escuchando musica cuando saltaron los fusibles que tiene dentro el amplificador, supongo que para salvarlo de cortocircuitos los compre nuevos y encuanto enchufas el ampli y lo enciendes saltan de nuevo.
Mis conocimientos de electronica son casi nulos.. aunque es algo que me gusta mucho y no me da pereza aprender lo que sea necesario, volviendo al tema en cuestion e estado revisando la placa y no parece que aya ningun componente dañado, los fusibles estan justo en la entrada del circuito y justo anteriormente a el esta el transformador yo pienso que es lo que esta averiado pero nose como probar si esta dañado o si tendre que comprar otro.

Gracias y espero que puedan ayudarme


----------



## jorge morales (Jun 20, 2012)

Bienvenido al foro tirant;los fusibles que se dañaron; obviamente como ud explica, es por estar dañado algo dentro del circuito de su amplificador; lo mas probable es que sean los transistores de salida del equipo; ahora como saber y que hacer para verificar los susodichos transistores u/o algun componente del equipo, se necesita el diagrama o en su caso algunas fotos de su equipo, de la placa y de los transistores de salida, son los que estan montados en la placa de aluminio que sirve de disipador.


----------



## tirant (Jun 20, 2012)

muchas gracias por la bienvenida; como no localizo los transistores ni el diagrama e subido un pack de fotos, el link lo dejo mas abajo y si alguien me pudiera ayudar a enccontrar el diagrama me seria de gran ayuda

gracias *por* echarme una manita jorge

Link:http://www.mediafire.com/?lh622dubu9b14rb


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 20, 2012)

Que tal tirant, bienvenido al foro, porque no subes los archivos directamente aquí?


----------



## tirant (Jun 20, 2012)

Gracias ratmayor, pues no te voy a engañar no lo sabia


----------



## jorge morales (Jun 20, 2012)

dejo este esquema, como orientacion u/o informacion adicional, para verificar, similitud entre modelos de esta marca. saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 20, 2012)

tirant dijo:


> Gracias ratmayor, pues no te voy a engañar no lo sabia



Es muy facil, solo haz clic en el boton "Más Opciones..." y luego en Adjuntar archivos


----------



## tirant (Jun 20, 2012)

vale, como base sirve ya que el frontal no se parece mucho pero en el interior es casi identico, entonces sino me equivoco esto seria lo que me dices no?

edit: fijate que gracia que tambien tengo ese con el mismo problema  el ca 520


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 20, 2012)

Retiren la STK e intenten probar si los fusibles no saltan, si lo sigue haciendo, revisen el rectificador y capacitores de la fuente, si los fusibles ya no saltan con el STK afuera, ya saben quien es el culpable


----------



## jorge morales (Jun 20, 2012)

es probable que este dañado el circuito integrado, habria que desoldar el c.i y cambiarlo por otro, antes de cambiarlo;probar sin c.i y fusibles dentro, si todo ok (no hay fusibles fundidos) esperar a que se descargen los capacitores de la fuente, y instalar c.i y despues soldarlo y probar, dejo tambien el datasheet del c.i saludos
perfectamente explicado por el compañero Ratmayor, disculpa por no leer el mensaje anterior, mil disculpas, "vision tunel"


----------



## tirant (Jun 20, 2012)

pues yo creo que va a ser eso, ya que e estado leyendo el pdf y dice que solo funciona a 8 ohmios y el error que yo cometi fue enchufar 2 subwoofer en cada salida funcionando a 4, en vec de haberlos puesto a 8 no creen?


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 20, 2012)

De cuantos vatios son los subwoofers?


----------



## tirant (Jun 20, 2012)

son de 400 watts rms y 1200 de pico a 4 ohmios aqui tienes el link de los sub:

http://www.kenwood.eu/products/car/speakers/component/KFC-W3011/details/


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 20, 2012)

tirant dijo:


> son de 400 watts rms y 1200 de pico a 4 ohmios aqui tienes el link de los sub:
> 
> http://www.kenwood.eu/products/car/speakers/component/KFC-W3011/details/


 Desde hoy serás conocido como sadico de las etapas de potencia  ese ampli tuyo, a lo mucho entrega 40W rms, yo no usaría cargas mayores a 100W...


----------



## tirant (Jun 20, 2012)

jajajaja valla por aquel entonces no sabia mucho de sonido , ahora los uso en un ampli de 400 watts rms que opera de 2 a 8 ohmios y van de lujo, este le quiero arreglar para usarlo con sus altavoces de fabrica en mi salon .

ya e desmontado el stk y mañana ire a comprar fusibles que ya no me quedan mas  mañana cuando los pruebe os contare como me a ido...


----------



## tirant (Jun 21, 2012)

hola a todos de nuevo, e probado a quitar el ci y el equipo enciende ^^, sin sonido obiamente pero enciende, ahora tengo una duda porque e ido a pedir uno y el de la tienda me a dicho que le meta sino un stk 4182ii, que trabaja hasta 50 voltios y da mas potencia no como el stk 4152ii que trabaja a 42 voltios, seria seguro para el equipo ponerle el stk que me recomienda el de la tienda o mejor voy por lo seguro y meto el que tenia de fabrica?


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 21, 2012)

de modificarlo yo usaría un STK4181V, suenan mas lindo  aunque debido a la potencia de la fuente, no esperes que el ampli entregue mas, con un STK mas "fuerte" solo le daría algo de durabilidad...


----------



## tirant (Jun 21, 2012)

perfecto ya solo me queda encargarlo, es que el stk4152ii no lo encuentra el de la tienda.... 
mañana ire a por el que me dices si da mas calidad lo prefiero


----------



## tirant (Jun 22, 2012)

buenas a todos de nuevo, ya e rempazado el ic y le e montado el stk 4181v como me dijiste ratmayor, el sonido es muy limpio y con mucha claridad, aqui os dejo un video para que veais como funciona aunque le tengo puesto en las salidas 2 fusibles de 3.15 amperios en vec de 2.5, porque ya no me quedaban de 2.5 tampoco .

link de youtube:




nada mas que decir, que muchisimas gracias a los que me habeis ayudado a reparar este magnifico amplificador... os debo 1..


----------



## jorge morales (Jun 23, 2012)

estimado tirant que bueno que la ayuda que te ha brindado el foro a reparar tu amplificador sea del todo satisfactoria, saludos


----------



## tirant (Jun 25, 2012)

hola a todos de nuevo, les escribo porque ya e recibido mi fisher ca-520 el cual sufria el mismo problema, e desconectado los transistores, y el amplificador funciona de nuevo pero sin sonido y son :

NEC-b1039 en pareja y otros 2 NEC D1311.

La pregunta seria si podria hacer algo parecido al amplificador anterior, meterle algunos que aguanten mejor, si es asi porfavor que alguien me aconseje cuales comprar.

los transistores pequeños nose para que seran pero en la base pone d947.


----------



## tirant (Jun 26, 2012)

me e informado un poco por internet y me e encontrado unas soluciones, por favor decirme cual podria ser la mejor:

1-comprar estos 2 que operan al mismo voltage pero no lo veo fiable van a 100v = que los originales pero con 6A y a 65 w :TIP42C (PNP) y TIP41C (NPN).

2- remplazar NEC D1311 por:
BD241C, BD539, BD937

- y remplazo del NEC B1039 por:
BD244C, BD540C, BD954.

espero que alguien pueda ayudarme ;(


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 26, 2012)

tirant dijo:


> 1-comprar estos 2 que operan al mismo voltage pero no lo veo fiable van a 100v = que los originales pero con 6A y a 65 w :TIP42C (PNP) y TIP41C (NPN).


Usa estos, se portan bien.

En cuanto a modificar ese ampli, no te lo recomiendo, tendrías que re calcular toda la circuitería... Saludos...


----------



## tirant (Jun 26, 2012)

yo no quiero modificarlo, simplemente quiero comprar los componentes que mas se paredcan al original para no tener que cambiar nada, ya que creo que los originales no se venden


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 27, 2012)

Bueno, usa los TIP41 y TIP42, te pueden servir, dudo que ese ampli tenga mas de ±40V en la fuente, no debería salir mal...


----------



## jorge morales (Jun 27, 2012)

antes de colocar los tip que recomienda Ratmayor, no se te olvide la mica, los bushing (boquilla) colocado en donde va el tornillo de sujeccion del transisstor al disipador, su grasa siliconada. saludos


----------



## tirant (Jun 27, 2012)

claro no lo dudes, supongo que se acabaria quemando por la temperatura, mañana voy a comprarlos y os cuento que tal me a ido..


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 27, 2012)

tirant dijo:


> claro no lo dudes, supongo que se acabaria quemando por la temperatura, mañana voy a comprarlos y os cuento que tal me a ido..


No necesariamente, las micas que te comenta Jorge son para aislar el transistor, yo te recomendaría tambien que le pusieras micas nuevas porque con el tiempo las micas viejitas suelen tener fugas


----------



## tirant (Jun 27, 2012)

perdona mi ignoracia ratmayor pero que son las micas?


----------



## LuigiDJ (Jun 27, 2012)

tirant dijo:


> perdona mi ignoracia ratmayor pero que son las micas?



son los aislantes que van entre la parte de atras del transistor, y el disipador. normalmente los transistores de potencia su parte posterior es de metal y esta unida a uno de los pines (generalmente el colector). por esto se les coloca un aislante, para que el disipador no haga contacto con los colectores de los transistores. te anexo una imagen de como son

saludos


----------



## tirant (Jun 27, 2012)

aa vale ya se que son, si los tengo puestos en todos con su respectiva pasta termica de silicona


----------

